# Zoar Lake



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Used to fish it but they drained it and I moved away, did they ever refill the lake and restock it. I caught nice bass and gills there years ago!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

No! I miss that lake! Caught everything when we fished it.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Zoar Lake is there. My wife and I walked around some of it a few weeks ago. There was a group of people (a family) fishing for carp and they had a bucket full of them. When we were leaving, 3 serious looking fishermen showed up. They spent a few minutes just staring at the lake, and then my wife and I left. Maybe I'll go check it out in the next couple of days and let you know if I catch anything.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

One says no it's gone the other says yes it's there, the lake I am talking about was..Exit 77 at 212 go East towards Zoar, just before you come into town there was a sign for Zoar Lake and you had to turn left(North) off of 212. So the question remains....is it there?


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Unless it was a figment of my imagination, it is definitely still there. You're talking about this lake http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/ohio/tuscarawas/dover/zoar-lake/
right?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I guess on my next trip "up home" I'll have to swing by and have a look for myself. I know they had drained it years ago and I thought there was problems with the dam and they weren't going to fix it, maybe they changed their minds afterall. Thanks, it was a great bluegill lake back in "the day".


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

The lake that is still there is "Old Zoar Lake" not the one that was a good panfish lake- old zoar lake is located between the exit off of I 77, BEFORE you go through the village of zoar- old carp hole !!! fished it about 5 years ago, after a drought- there was a massive carp kill ( low disolved O2, low h20 level- I wish the "Zoar Lake" that was located after you pass through the town of Zoar was still there, took my boy fishing when he was 3, caught his first fish there !!! ( he's 25 now- lake has been gone for at least 10 or 15 years- sad ... ) GB.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

The lake you are talking about is not there anymore.


----------

